# Husky 12527HV idler(?) spring attachment



## ppache (Mar 28, 2018)

I cannot figure out where to attach one end of the idler (?) spring. The parts diagram just shows
general location, not the attachment points.

Any direction would be appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Pete

Is this it ??

.


----------



## ppache (Mar 28, 2018)

I think so, I'll look, thanks. Looks like one of my belts slipped off as well 😕.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Pete
> 
> Is this it ??.


Good call! Impressive! What took so long? Lol. Wow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Had to make coffee and then find the photo, and I'm OLD !!

.


----------

